# Serpent Mini 22 PIF - No Glass



## kevkev (5/9/16)

Hi there fellow vapers, I have a Serpent Mini that I would like to give to someone that can use it. Unfortunately I broke both replacement glass tanks that came with the RTA. 

None of the Vendors are replying on the 'Who has stock' thread. And none have stock on their online stores. 

If you have a extra glass for it, its yours. 
If you know of a vendor selling replacement glass unit, and you don't want me to know, its yours. 
If you have a extra glass, and would like to PIF a complete unit to someone, its yours. 

I am located in Rosebank Gauteng, and would prefer collection, I can ship it for you, but am very busy at work, so it might only be a day or three later. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

If this is still available this weekend I will make a plan to come collect.

Replacement glass can be purchased from international vendors.


----------



## Twincam 16 (5/9/16)

Hi bro checkout vapers corner http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/serpent-mini-glass-tube-756?search=glass


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

Looks good, @Twincam 16, although my eye is drawn to the little red box above the "Add to cart" button.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Twincam 16 (5/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Looks good, @Twincam 16, although my eye is drawn to the little red box above the "Add to cart" button.


Oh damn I didn't notice they out of stock sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (5/9/16)

Twincam 16 said:


> Oh damn I didn't notice they out of stock sorry.



Thank you guys. Been checking that page for a while hoping that the little red box turns green/blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev (5/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> If this is still available this weekend I will make a plan to come collect.
> 
> Replacement glass can be purchased from international vendors.



Weekends and evenings I am in the Vaal/JHB South regions. Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

kevkev said:


> Weekends and evenings I am in the Vaal/JHB South regions. Where are you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Around Bryanston / Fourways area, so Rosebank is closer.


----------



## Marius Combrink (5/9/16)

Such a lovely little tank. Would love one but think there are alot more needy people out there. 
Great show @kevkev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (5/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Around Bryanston / Fourways area, so Rosebank is closer.



If you can make it to Rosebank during the week let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (5/9/16)

Would love to take this off your hands but I know there's more people out there who need it more than I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (6/9/16)

I broke the glass on my goblin mini so I totally feel your pain  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones (6/9/16)

ill take that off your hands, my brother just got himself one and i love it , i believe it came with an extra glass in the package


----------



## kevkev (6/9/16)

Jones said:


> ill take that off your hands, my brother just got himself one and i love it , i believe it came with an extra glass in the package



Hi @Jones 

There are two guys already lined up for it, lets see, maybe they will let it slide for a new forum member.

What do you say @Kalashnikov and @PsyCLown ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/9/16)

I guess so. i already have 2 of them lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (6/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I guess so. i already have 2 of them lol



lol thanks


----------



## PsyCLown (6/9/16)

kevkev said:


> Hi @Jones
> 
> There are two guys already lined up for it, lets see, maybe they will let it slide for a new forum member.
> 
> What do you say @Kalashnikov and @PsyCLown ?



Yeah, go for it.

I would have had to wait for the glass to arrive anyways.
Besides I am not really a tank person so it would have gone to my GF or one of my friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (6/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Yeah, go for it.
> 
> I would have had to wait for the glass to arrive anyways.
> Besides I am not really a tank person so it would have gone to my GF or one of my friends.



Thank you.

@Jones its all yours, please PM me so that we can arrange shipping/collection details.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vape0206 (6/9/16)

Gotta love this forum!!   

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jones (6/9/16)

THANKS KEVKEV, MUCH APPRECIATED

also thanks to @Kalashnikov and @PsyCLown for generously opting out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baby Blue$ (9/9/16)

Have you tried contacting Sir Vape? My hubby's glass was broken before he even opened the box and the Sirs so graciously sent him a glass replacement.


----------



## Snowball (19/12/16)

Mmmm is this still updor grabs


----------



## Marechal (20/12/16)

kevkev said:


> Hi there fellow vapers, I have a Serpent Mini that I would like to give to someone that can use it. Unfortunately I broke both replacement glass tanks that came with the RTA.
> 
> None of the Vendors are replying on the 'Who has stock' thread. And none have stock on their online stores.
> 
> ...


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...tofo-serpent-mini-22mm-25mm-replacement-glass


----------

